# Passenger airbag light



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Hi everyone, I have a '06 Murano SL and every now and then I notice that the passenger airbag on/off light is on just over the rear view mirror. It doesn't matter if someone is sitting in the passenger seat or not. I read that this is a common problem with my particular year Murano. Any ideas on what I should do?


----------

